# Tolib-khon Shakhidi (born 13 March 1946)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Tajik Russian Soviet composer, who strives for a synthesis between East & West.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This music doesn't do much for me.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> This music doesn't do much for me.


I agree, but I'm amazed how showy the attention is for this composer who has produced so many showy compositions. Apart from that it's interesting to get acquainted with composers who are part of the Islamic culture. Where are the classical music composers from Turkey, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Morocco?


----------

